# Sites that sell Motors/Cylinders



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey guys, 

I wanted to make a list of online stores that sell motors and cylinders, so link all the sites you know of.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I never really ordered from this place but man I could spend hours looking at stuff
http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Actually, for the cheapest spinning motor you can get, a mirror ball motor:
www.cheaplights.com 
If I want a great Dayton Electric gearmotor:
www.electricmotorwarehouse.com
If I get a BBQ Rotesserie motor: good old Ebay.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a good link but my wife told me she won't speak to me any more if I post it. Well, these motors wouldn't be good for torque anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I have a good link but my wife told me she won't speak to me any more if I post it. Well, these motors wouldn't be good for torque anyway.


Wise choice LOL


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Must be a D battery powered motor site....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You can say that again HalloweenRick.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HalloweenRick said:


> Must be a D battery powered motor site....


Hey HalloweenRick, we can only hope this. I couldn't imagine a 12 volt car battery for this Poor B*****!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You sick-o. But, that is a lot of hours of use. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> You sick-o. But, that is a lot of hours of use. LOL.


Why DT, what ever do you mean?
I think we got an amen out of you earlier

Jeff


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> I never really ordered from this place but man I could spend hours looking at stuff
> http://www.mcmaster.com/


This is THE place to get your air cannon valves.... the ONLY ones you want to use for quick dump of air... I love em!


----------

